# Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!



## Kalle (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

hätte da mal eine Frage zu Spitzschlammschnecken.

Meine Spitzschlammschnecken kriechen von meinem Teich heraus und in den Bachlauf. Dort fressen sie gemütlich die Algen und den Rest heraus, was mir ja auch sehr gefällt.

Aus welchem Grund kriechen sie - ich sag mal Flußaufwärts - ????

Oder ist dies reiner Zufall ???    Frage an die Profis von Euch !!!  


Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Kalle (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

Ja Hallo nochmal,

kennt sich niemand mit Spitzschlammschnecken genauer aus ????

Schade  

Liegt das in der Natur, daß sie evtl. denken da oben gibts ein größeres Gewässer  zum Überleben ????

Grüße 

Morphantro


----------



## Kurt (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

Hallo Morphantro!
Meinen Beobachtungen nach suchen sich die __ Schnecken die feinsten Stellen im für sie erreichbaren Bereich aus - vor allem fein bewachsene Steine, Pflanzenstengel usw.
Drum kann ich mir vorstellen, daß wenn nix mehr 'gescheites' im Teich zu holen ist - gehen sie auf Wanderschaft.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Friedhelm (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

Hallo,

da wir gerade bei __ Schnecken sind - hab mir mit Pflanzen diese (Anlage) Schnecken eingeschleppt - scheinen prächtig zu wachsen.

Kennt jemand diese art ?


----------



## Eugen (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

Hallo Kalle,
ich glaub nicht,dass sie das Wasser verlassen. Vielleicht mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt ?
@Friedhelm,
ja die kenn ich ! Die sind ja auch in meiner Kiste und damit wohl von mir.
Mache sagen "__ Spitzschlammschnecke" dazu.
Bis die Tage, Eugen


----------



## Kalle (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

Hallo miteinander,

also an Pflanzen waren bestimmt auch einige, aber ich sah es ja selbst, daß sie regelrecht gegen das Wasser vom Teich in den Bachlauf krochen. 

Es sind aber auch nicht Hunderte.

Trotzdem besten Dank für Eure Antworten.

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Blue Charon (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Spitzschlammschnecken auf Tour !!!*

HI,
ja.. die __ Schnecken wandern. Bei mir tauchen die auch immer wieder oben im Bachlauf auf. Scheint kein grosses Problem für die Schnecken zu sein und ich lasse sie einfach machen. Jeder soll dahin, wo es ihm Spass macht


----------

